# Bellman Stove-top espresso machines.



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I have just come across these on eBay. Costs roughly between £80 and £250 approx.

Anybody had any experience with them?

Are they a possible budget alternative to a Bialetti without the bulk and cost of a La Pav/Elektra/Zacconi?

Camping kit ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's a stove top mocca pot and does what it says on the tin, it's not espresso but is capable of tasty drinks. It's the go to method of coffee making in most Italian homes.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> It's a stove top mocca pot and does what it says on the tin, it's not espresso but is capable of tasty drinks. It's the go to method of coffee making in most Italian homes.


 @coffeechap

So is this is just like the Bialetti Moka (I have!) but with the extras of a steaming wand and pressure gauge. The extraction method is just the same?

Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes pretty much, the coffee is extracted when the water boils which provides enough pressure to push through the coffee, it does have the added benefit of having steam!


----------

